# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Everyman schedule with 1.5 hour core sleep.

## Silver1nl

Hi I m new here, and the moment I heard from ubermans schedule and its effect I got very exited and almost immidiatly started doing this. In here I write some of my experiences and some questions it raises.

How I am doing it until now:

I m using the following scedule
1.5 hour core around 07:00 am.
(20 minute nap around 9:30 am.<-- started doing this today)
20  min   nap around 12:30.
20  min   nap around 17:15.
20  min   nap around 22:00.
20  min   nap around 03:00.

I have been on this schedule for 4 days now and i found that I can really not concentrate on most things like reading articles,writing reports and programming(The main reason I started with this schedule is because I wanted to be able to be more concentrated/focussed, because I usually can not keep reading or programming optimally for longer then 30 minutes). Thus I am rather ennoyed that the things I wanted to do I can not do now, which is another problem since I have way more time and for some reason I dont feel like doing anything... I really hope that this is going to change in the comming days(I only have 2 more weeks to finish the report), but I have serious doubts it ever will(Is there anyone that is/was on any everyman schedule that became more focussed when reading or working? (I saw quit a lot of possitive reactions of people feeling less tired and immidiatly coupled this to being able to concentrate better, since I get tired from concentrating, but I never actually heard anyone say he could stay focussed for longer peroids).

The reason I only have a 1.5 hour nap is because I was trying to follow a schedule as close to uberman as possible(uberman itself is not possible for me as I would have to sleep 12:30 and 17:30, which has 5 hours inbetween and, if I understand people who have succeeded in following this extreme schedule, this schedual doenst allow any flexibility at al. Therefore I choosed to add a 1.5 hour core in hopes it would allow me to be awake for 5 hours in a row 1 time. I could go for the 3 hour core, but the reason I actually follow this schedule is because I am a person who usually feels tired and I hoped to fix this by adjusting to a rather extreme schedual like this one. From what I have read I concluded that uberman followers never feel tired(if followed properly), whereas everyman tend to have this more often.
I should rewrite the text a bit to make it a nice story but I am extremly lazy, so I dont :tongue2: .

Do you people think that it is possible to follow the uberman schedule includign 1 core nap of 1.5 hours, so that it will be slightly more flexible (so the schedule I have written above will work)?

Tanx for your help...

----------


## DuB

According to Steve Pavlina, who kept a very detailed blog of his (successful) experiences with the Uberman schedule (found here), he was able to "slide around" the nap times by an hour or two, but not more than that. Of course, he did not have a core nap. I would say that it's worth a try. 

At four days into it, you're already farther than a lot of people get. Here's a quote from Day 4 of Steve's Polyphasic Sleep Log: "_If there’s a hump, I’m probably past it. The past 24 hours of polyphasic sleep have been my best so far. Last night was the first night where I felt fairly alert and awake without too much drowsiness._" By Day 7 he reported that he was starting to feel basically normal again.

One tip I've heard given numerous times to people attempting to make the jump to a polyphasic schedule is to limit yourself to small meals spread fairly evenly throughout the day, and to avoid heavy foods like meat altogether, at least during the adjustment phase.

I've always wanted to try a polyphasic sleep schedule. Good luck getting through the adjustment phase and let us know how it goes!

----------


## asher

Good luck Silver1nl

Let us know how it's going. The first couple weeks of a new sleep schedule are always the hardest. After that it gets easier but there's aways the chance of backsliding. I find that a few minutes on the naps can make a big difference. For me 25 minutes seems to be just about right, but too much can be as bad as too little.

----------


## Silver1nl

Wow I didnt knew that was possible to slide that much. (I read a couple of blogs(amongst which the one from puredoxy) but I got ennoyed with all the people who overslept regularly and then still wondered why it wasnt working...I ll check out steves right away). The fact that sliding around with sleeps is in fact possible with uberman makes it much more interesting for me, since my biggest problem in the schedule I currently have is the core nap. When i wake up from it i feel terrible until my next nap, which is why I added the nap one hour after my core sleep.

About reaching day 4 i must admit that on day 1 I had a 3 hour core nap so maybe that made it a bit easyer. (I quit reduced the 3 hour nap to 1.5 since I could hardly fall asleep at my first nap). The three our core nap did make me feel a lot better then the 1.5 hour corenap(I found out that or me 1 hour and 40 minutes is better since I can then wakeup without the alarm, I still feel quit fucked up when I get out of bed but much less then waking up with the alarm) has done for me now.

I read most people have the biggest problem with waking up. For me it is a problem that I usually wake up after 5 to 15 minutes already instead of 20. Its got a bit better at day 3(i forced myself to keep sleeping, but at first this resulted in me being very drowsy (I hope this word means what I think it means :tongue2: ), but it got better now).

I also noticed that the times that give me the most trouble staying awake are the ones I normally used to sleep. Between 5 and 6 am I get really tired and can hardly keep my eyes open(the worst at the third night, got better at 4, very curious how its gonna be now).

Another thing I started doing at day three was counting my harbeats. It started just as a method to fall asleep more easily, but I now see that at first my harbeat dropped at night to somewhat 60 instead of 80 during the day. I just counted it again 3:30 am and I noticed its 75. Maybe this is a way to check whether your body is still on its old ritm or that its adapting to your new rithm...

On day three I really started doubting wether I should continu. The hard part was not really the staying awake for me, but the fact that I didnt feel like doing anything. I was just waiting for my next nap and this gets really very boring if you are awake 20 hours a day.
I am starting to get more confident now again, because I feel slightly less tired(My will to sleep no longer exeeds my will to play WoW, which makes it way easyer).]

Btw it is probably a lot easyer for me to adjust since I have no obligations during the day(easy to stick to a schedule). I m a student and I have to write a report, but I just postponed that :tongue2: . Downside of this is that you get bored more easily. Things that help me stay awake are: Musik, physical activities(I cleaned my room like 3 times already :tongue2: ) and socializing with other people and then theres one more that works incredibly well for me but I dont know if I should put that here, but I think you get it.

I thought at first I wouldnt make my post to long but if you are as interested as me, I figured you wouldnt mind^^. Tanx for the support btw :smiley: 

Edit:

Some more notes, when I started followin this schedule I already had a quit abnormal daily sleeping rithm as I slept when I felt tired(for random times varying from 10 minutes to 3 hours) usually resutling me in not being able to sleep at nigth. This however resulted in me feeling tired all day long... I did have a longer sleep, you could say core sleep, at 4-5 am to 12-1 pm.

Another note I would like to make is that I so far only had 2 vivid dreams and I have no clue whether I am actually getting rem sleep during my naps...

----------

